# Instacart Support: What a joke!



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Yesterday I grab a delivery only batch. Go into the store and start scanning bags. There's only 17. Supposed to be 18. Contact support. They tell me I can reshop the order or bail. I bailed and asked them to remove me from the batch. They say they will. Give a ride on uber while I wait. Check again and still assigned to the batch. Contact support again. They will take care of it. Take another uber ping, finish the trip, still assigned. Get a message from support asking me why it's taking me so long for this order. Seriously? I explain my situation to a third idiot and it finally get resolved. Unbelievable!


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

Is instacart even worth the trouble? Who created that horrible app anyways? I tried a half a dozen times once to d\l the app, all i kept getting was a customer app, nothing about driving.

CS is a complete waste of time/ joke too. I know none of my driver friends who bother with the site/app.


----------



## Adfcalifornian (Feb 8, 2019)

Yeah I had the same issue trying to cancle a run. It took 3 calls and 30 minutes. Not being able to cancle a run through the app is horrible. But then there's apps like postmates, if you cancle runs they put you on a timeout. If you cancle more runs OR deny runs they will throttle the hell out of you


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

What a good concept; at Instacart you do twice the amount of work of food delivery or rideshare for the same amount of pay. ?


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Woohaa said:


> What a good concept; at Instacart you do twice the amount of work of food delivery or rideshare for the same amount of pay. ?


I was thinking about trying it. Who pays for the merchandise at the cashier? Do they give you a credit card to use?


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

June132017 said:


> I was thinking about trying it. Who pays for the merchandise at the cashier? Do they give you a credit card to use?


They give you a card to use.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Z129 said:


> They give you a card to use.


I thought so. Too bad Kmart isn't on the app. They could have made some sales and saved the company.


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

Woohaa said:


> What a good concept; at Instacart you do twice the amount of work of food delivery or rideshare for the same amount of pay. ?


That's not far from the truth. Many batches after time and travel expenses result in $5 to $8 an hour. However, there are also some batches that have bonus' attached to them where you can make $15 or even $20 an hour net after expenses. Just like Uber/Lyft, you have to learn to work smart and be selective in what you do. In my small area we have several shoppers that take every single batch all day long; several of those batches are a whopping 15 mile drive to deliver a $12 order (and that's with tip!) and then another 15 mile drive back to civilization. Many of those result in $5 an hour or less in net earnings but they do it anyways. I wonder what those ladies will do when they get their first car repair bill and wonder where all the money is at.....


----------

